
WWJ celebrates 100 years since launch as nation's first commercial broadcaster - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/entertainment/television/2020/08/19/wwj-radio-celebrates-100-years-radio-detroit/3343646001/
======
rmason
When WWJ launched in Detroit in 1920 there were fewer than 100 radio sets in
Detroit. The next year the number jumped to 10,000 and my grandfather was one
of them. Even though he was only five my Dad remembered it well.

My late father in his 101 year life saw the launch of radio, TV, the Internet
and cell phones. Kind of makes you wonder what will launch in the next 100
years? I'd imagine we can't even imagine

